# How often to change Exo Terra UV Bulbs?



## Shnarf (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me, up to about a month ago I have always changed the exo terra UV strip bulbs every 6 months, but for the first time I read the packaging, to my surprise it said change them every year? any help and advice? I dont imagine the Hagen would be outdoing themselves sales but is it still best practice to change them every 6 months? thanks


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I go by what it says on the packaging myself. Some of mine said replace after 6, 9 or 12 months so I do just that


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

at least once a year


----------

